# Ketonic Diets



## Mariko78 (Dec 10, 2013)

This a high fat diet, with a moderate protein and a very low carbohydrate intake. A typical ketogenic meal includes a small amount of protein, a source of natural fats (for example, butter, cream sauce, olive oil, or coconut oil) and some green leafy vegetables. 

If somebody have result with this type of diet please share with us!


----------



## Jimmyinkedup (Dec 10, 2013)

I have used ketogenic diet to cut very successfully several times in the past. Cyclic Ketogenic diet to be specific.


----------



## Ryano (Dec 10, 2013)

Jimmy what is some examples of your meals on that diet ?


----------



## El_Muerto (Dec 15, 2013)

i think ketonic diets are too stressfull and hard on our body but they work perfect as well..


----------



## jorjorbinx (Jan 7, 2014)

i also did ckd with small cycle and had great results in and out the gym

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## MDR (Jan 7, 2014)

Gain as much information as you can before attempting Keto.  Fortunately, there is a great deal written on the subject.  Lyle Mcdonald is an excellent source of info in my opinion.  I've used Keto often, and with great success.  I have a close relative that is currently using Keto to control her extreme problems with seizures.  It seems to be the only thing that allows her to control her seizure disorder.  It also is known to help those with Bipolar disorder, among other medical issues.  Interesting that it works for so many different medical problems, in addition to it's uses by strength and endurance athletes.


----------



## micheal78 (Jan 14, 2014)

Ketosis diet is all about the foods that are very low in carbohydrates and foods that are high in fats. The high fat foods keep the body in a state of ketosis.


----------



## Lift-on (Jan 14, 2014)

Keto diets are great.  Chicken, beef, fish salad and nuts.


----------



## raysd21 (Sep 4, 2014)

Lift-on said:


> Keto diets are great.  Chicken, beef, fish salad and nuts.



That sounds like protein and veggies to me.  I thought keto was mostly fat?


----------



## jhonalex348 (Sep 12, 2014)

Just avoiding extra fat, meat & all junk food items


----------



## flood (Oct 10, 2014)

MDR said:


> Gain as much information as you can before attempting Keto.  Fortunately, there is a great deal written on the subject.  Lyle Mcdonald is an excellent source of info in my opinion.  I've used Keto often, and with great success.  I have a close relative that is currently using Keto to control her extreme problems with seizures.  It seems to be the only thing that allows her to control her seizure disorder.  It also is known to help those with Bipolar disorder, among other medical issues.  Interesting that it works for so many different medical problems, in addition to it's uses by strength and endurance athletes.


This ^ and...

It takes 3-4 weeks to keto adapt. I lost fat & gained mass on it. Good for lean gains.
WARNING: there's a small % of people whose cholesterol goes to hell on it. I am one, unfortunately. It did lower my blood sugar levels and now my a1c is good. I ate too much P and the types of fats I ate were not optimum. Also, I ate very little leafy greens and veggies. So YMMV.


----------



## flood (Oct 10, 2014)

micheal78 said:


> Ketosis diet is all about the foods that are very low in carbohydrates and foods that are high in fats. The high fat foods keep the body in a state of ketosis.


 The low carbs causes the body to burn fat to get ketones to use as fuel. Under 50g of carbs is the usual keto macro. Fewer to adapt.


----------



## SuperLift (Oct 15, 2014)

Huge fan of carb cycling and using them at key points throughout the day.  Personally I don't like the keto style of dieting.  Most people I talk to aren't even truly in ketosis.. (which would just be a low carb diet)


----------



## flood (Oct 20, 2014)

SuperLift said:


> ...  Most people I talk to aren't even truly in ketosis.. (which would just be a low carb diet)


Agree. Although there are insulin benefits for low carb if you're insulin resistant. Also fat loss - especially if a lot of your carbs are veggies.


----------



## Ainslie Lee (Oct 29, 2014)

I think Keto diets work well which has been used for decades but it can be tricky getting the ratios right.


----------



## Bazinga (Feb 14, 2015)

MDR said:


> Gain as much information as you can before attempting Keto.  Fortunately, there is a great deal written on the subject.  Lyle Mcdonald is an excellent source of info in my opinion.  I've used Keto often, and with great success.  I have a close relative that is currently using Keto to control her extreme problems with seizures.  It seems to be the only thing that allows her to control her seizure disorder.  It also is known to help those with Bipolar disorder, among other medical issues.  Interesting that it works for so many different medical problems, in addition to it's uses by strength and endurance athletes.



Keto diets benefit numerous conditions from high blood pressure to heart disease to arthritis even. They do tax the body though and are nearly impossible to adopt as part of a "normal" lifestyle Because of how restrictive and extreme they are.


----------



## papersteroidguy (Mar 25, 2015)

Ketogenic eating methodologies are greatly viable for getting lean in light of the fact that you reset the body's enzymatic hardware to utilize fat as its essential fuel source without carbs.


----------



## fUnc17 (Apr 22, 2015)

SuperLift said:


> Huge fan of carb cycling and using them at key points throughout the day.  Personally I don't like the keto style of dieting.  Most people I talk to aren't even truly in ketosis.. (which would just be a low carb diet)



100%


----------

